# Survival Test



## newtgadget (Jul 31, 2006)

You are on a horse galloping at a constant speed. On your right side is a sharp drop off and on your left side is an elephant traveling at the same speed as you. Directly in front of you is a galloping kangaroo and your horse is unable to overtake it. Behind you is a lion running at the same speed as you and the kangaroo.  
What must you do to safely get out of this highly dangerous situation?

If you do not know, see answer below.















Get your drunk ass off the merry-go-round and go home!


----------



## Dutch (Aug 2, 2006)

Who let that drunk get on the Merry-go-round in the first place??


----------



## cajunsmoker (Aug 2, 2006)

LOL :D  8)  :P


----------

